

How not to allow users to unsubscribe to automated emails - mikerhoads
http://i.imgur.com/sbPpO.png

======
romanbea
Wow I can't think of a faster way to make me hate a company more. Just because
I unsubscribe, does not mean I do not want to visit the website. It usually
simply means I do not want emails. If those were the ONLY options for
'unsubscribing', I would be an unhappy bunny.

